# Who has the best Letro?



## (Juggernaut) (Sep 23, 2014)

Tired of getting garbage. Who has the best Letro? I don't really care about price. Just want something legit.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 23, 2014)

IronMag Research just had theirs mass spec tested at a whopping 99.1% purity. 

http://www.ironmagresearch.com/products/letrozole/


----------



## (Juggernaut) (Sep 23, 2014)

What! You guys carry letro now?  Ordering right away.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes sir!


----------



## all4muscle (Sep 24, 2014)

So do we!!!!


There is no progress without struggle.
Paxton Pharma Rep
www.paxtonpharmaceutical.com


----------

